# STOLEN!!!



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Sometime between 7.30pm on 16th feb and midday on 17th, our barn at Dunton , biggleswade, Bedfordshire was broken into and 3 miniature shetland ponies stolen.
The barn door was wrenched off at the hinges, two colts were inside penned in with sheep hurdles, the thieves didnt even bother to open the hurdles but hauled the poor ponies over the top of them, then the dividing fence was ripped down, the top rail smashed off of the field fence and a tiny mare also ,somehow, dragged or hauled over the other two rails and electric rope.
The stolen ponies are
Joker, a yearling black and white colt with very distinctive markings, he is very timid.
Chance, a 2 yr old black and white colt, he has black head, neck and shoulders, a white middlle and black hind end. he is shy but friendly.
Pride a little tiny chestnut mare with flaxen mane and tail, she is very sweet, quiet and friendly. has had laminitis and needs careful management Please could everyone keep a look out for these ponies, we are so worried about them and just want them home safely...
         
If anybody hears or sees anything then please get in contact with me!
Thanks,
Michael Norris


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Jeez, some people are just so horrible and selfish!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a safe return. *big hug*


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks sasandcol, all we want is them home safe and sound. We believe it was the work of pikies because there are loads of gypsy camps round where the ponies were placed.


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Gypsies...*shivers*.They set my Grandads allotment on fire..and there where chickens inside of it.I'll tell people to keep an eye out where my nana and grandad live theirs loads of gypsies go through there :evil: .People like this make me sick, do they even have souls?!I'll tell my sister to watch out too,gypsies pass through where she lives too.Me and my cat(well he's looking at the computer screen lol) are wishing for them to return home safe ray .
:sminigun

:fglob :fsniper :fenforcer :s-shock :s-chainsaw :fripper :fxloc :frocket :s-telefrag :s-telefrag Thats what I'd do to gypsy's if they stole my animals!(got a bit carried away hehe  )


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your grandads allottment, those poor chickens.

I agree about what you would do to them lol. but lets just hope that someone sees our ponies so that I can get some sleep, im 16 and i cant get any sleep coz of this. I am so worried that we will not get them back but all we can do now is pray and hope that they come home safely.

Were getting it all on TV's, radios and newspaper coz were not letting this go till we find our ponies.

Thanks for all your support, i will keep you all updated


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

How horrible for you  I have everything crossed and hope the ponies are found soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Listen out on the Radio tomorrow on 96.9 heart radio, as they are going to say about it on the news part of the radio, hopefully who ever did this will hear it and they will give our ponies back safe and sound.


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

I told my grandad and he said something about Appleby fair, where they sell the horses.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry to hear that! i'm not too far away from you so i will tell all my horsey friends, and keep an eye out, have you thought of putting some posts out on forums like 'horse and hound' and places like that, get some newspapers envolved aswell. radio was a great idea.

fingers crossed for you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very sorry to hear that and even if it's not a politically correct thing to say in this day and age,pikeys are bad news.Publicity is the answer.Press and radio,national missing pet register,www.animalresuers.co.uk.I did all these and people were very good and my dog was recovered.I really feel for you and hope it's a happy outcome.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi everybody, I have some news for you.

We have found one of our ponies, which is a little b/w colt called joker. When we found him he wasn't in a good way, he is about 7 months old and we found him wearing a driving bridle!!!! :x The people sold him to someone and passed him off for a 5 year old!!!

He has a huge gash out of his nose. and is just skin and bone. He was so weak when we found him, he just stood there with his head on the floor. Thats after 10 days of being missing, so its scary to think of how little Pride and Chance are doing.

If anybody hears anything please contact me, theres a rewad going if any information is given.


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Michael

Im so pleased that you found Joker, I cant believe what poor condition she is after 10 days. I really hope you find the other 2 soon.
Please email your missing poster as Ive been making friends and family aware of your situation! Ive spoken to a local large pet suppliers and they are happy for me to but poster up on there notice board. One of the staff said she was there then the pikies turned up with a trailer to steal her shetland pony a few months ago and lives in fear they could come back anytime 

Thinking of you all, give your mum a big hug from me Ive managed to get the word out as far as Royston so far and will keep going as far as possible for you.

Be strong and I know you will find the others soon.

Best wishes Paula


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

some good news at least,lets hope you can recover the others asap.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

WE HAVE FOUND ALL THE SHETLANDS!!!!

Hi Everybody, we have found the 3 shetlands.

One was in Kent, he had a gash out of his nose and was skin and bones and was found wearing a driving bridle and hes 7 months old and was sold off as a 5 year old.

We found the other two in Aylesbury, we got told they were there by an old lady, at 3am and we got them back at 4am but at a price. We got them both from the women but she made us pay them £450. Pride was in foal but aborted while she was with the lady!!!!

Thanks for all your support.
Michael Norris
Pixbrooke Stud


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Pride's foal, but it's fantastic you got them all back! YAY!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant believe she made you pay for them! the cheak of it!
Hope they all recover from their ordeal, poor little mites.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry about the foal and the financial loss.Really delighted for you all that they are back.


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Mike

So pleased that you got them all back, sorry to hear about the foal thats really sad 
Say hi and well done to your mum for me, I bet she is over the moon on finding them all. Im sure they will make a speedy recovery now they are back home where they belong getting lots of TLC. 

Speak to you soon

Paula


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Yay you got them back :gwavec


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Sorry about how much it set you back!!


----------

